# Fatty Knees Style ...



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I might be in the market for a new dinghy and I like the Fatty Knees style, but, hey, I'm not ashamed to admit it, I'm not thrilled with that Fatty Knees price. It seems nearly impossible to find one of these dinghies used, so is there another manufacturer of similar kinds of dinghies that don't carry quite as much premium, or source for boat plans to lay up a similar style ? Features I like about the Fatty Knees is the possibility of sailing it, the general size and shape, strength, I even like the general layout, and I also like the transom so you can mount a small motor on it. I am confident I could lay one up myself if I had something to go by ...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Try
Portland Pudgy multifunction dinghy -- the fun boat that could save your life!
I do not know the price!


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

a little pricey though ...........

2008 PORTLAND PUDGY sailboat for sale in Maine


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I would compare the Fatty to the Dyers. There's no accounting for aesthetic preferences, but...

I have been in a Fatty Knees dinghy, and it lacks the form stability of our Dyer Midget. This is likely due to the rounded hull, compared to the Dyer which is slab sided and flat-bottomed (with a slight V-shape). Also, unlike the Fatty Knees (which is a chopper gun dinghy), the Dyer is hand laid glass.

The Dyers have been in production for decades and there is usually a good supply on the used market, often at reasonable prices especially if you find one that needs a little refurb.

If you really want to build your own, check out the Eastport Pram sailing dinghy kit by Chesapeake Light Craft.

EDIT: I'm going to append my comment above about the chopper gun construction. The Fatty Knees website makes this statement:



> We chose a hand-laid lapstrake hull, not just for aesthetics, but because it offers considerable strength and stiffness and is relatively lightweight.


That is different from my recollection, so either I am mistaken or they changed their construction method. I think it would be tricky to hand-lay the lapstrakes in fiberglass, but maybe they have a method.


----------

